# Looking for an Old Friend



## YHudson57 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi, I just joined this site and am searching for an old friend of mine. His name is Gary W. Johnson and he worked for Zapata Marine back in the late 70s in Houston, TX. His hometown was Galesburg, IL. Has anyone been in touch with Gary or know how I may reach him. Sure would be nice to catch up with him. Many thanks if you can point me in the right direction.


----------

